# An auction scam?



## Ebel440 (Jan 30, 2015)

Can some one move this to the members hangout or delete it I put it in the wrong area somehow. 


I'm trying to find out if something that happened today is a regular type of scam. I bought some carbs and I was the only bidder. I got them for 100$. Then the seller contacted me saying someone had been in contact with him claiming to be me and wanting to have the carbs sent to a different address and to resend the invoice. At this point its unclear to me if he was trying to pay for it or not. Luckily the seller contacted me and asked me about it so he has my correct information. The seller was very good about this and I don't think he was involved in any way. I have never really heard of this happening and it doesn't really make much sense. The company has all the guys information now and all he stood to gain was a pair of used carbs.  Has anybody had this happen before? Is this a regular thing?


----------



## great white (Jan 30, 2015)

Rare or hard to come by carburetors?

All I can think of was he was someone who wanted what you got and was willing to do whatever it took to get them. Might have been watching them and missed the auction ending.

People seem to be willing to try anything these days.....:shrugs:


----------



## Ebel440 (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess pretty rare it's a type of weber I had never seen before and still can't find much information about.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 30, 2015)

Off subject a bunch.

I worked with a guy several years back that was trying to find a carburetor that would matched up to the car and engine build date.  Well he found one that was a perfect match to a tee.  The only problem was the auction ended at about 3:30 am in the morning.  He set his alarm for three am, got up, place a bid for the carb and got it!  Then went back to bed.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 30, 2015)

Did the seller ask for any of your paypal info or any persanle info?


----------



## Ebel440 (Jan 30, 2015)

No he didn't ask me for anything just used the messaging system to contact me.


----------



## Ebel440 (Jan 31, 2015)

I got some more information seems he was going to pay for them. So it appears its not a real scam just somebody trying to get the carbs I won. If he would have just sent me a message asking to buy them off me I'd have most likely have done it.


----------

